# caught my first swarm today



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Way to go!


----------



## skidmld (Jul 15, 2004)

It's good to hear of swarming starting in Tenn. I am on some swarm lists myself and was wondering when the fun was going to start. I hope you catch many more.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

You must be a newbee! The rocks go on top of the hive :lpf: Congratulations.


----------



## Jcarlton (Jun 22, 2014)

Awesome! Congrats! If you have skunks you better get that new hive a little higher or you won't have many bees tomorrow morning. Good luck!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Way to go.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Good way to start the new season!


----------

